# He is being framed like a Monet



## Rarjilof

Hola, ¿alguien se le ocurre una solución a la frase. 

Es un diálogo de humor, están  haciendo una parodia de las películas de investigadores privados tipo Phillip Marlowe y Sam Spade y eso, tipos duros y mujeres fatales. Y la chica le dice al chico:  Me alegro de verte, Leland, Sé que investigarás hasta llegar a la verdad, y demostrarás que el ayudante de camarero no lo hizo, porque es mi hermano y... he´s being framed like a Monet. Or a Manet.

 Me he calentado mucho la cabeza, pero no doy con algo que me sirva de nada. Ni tender trampas ni nada. No hallo un verbo que encaje ni medio bien. 

¿A alguien se le ocurre algo? 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Hola.

¿Podría poner la oración entera en inglés?

Se me hace que "frame" se refiera a "incriminar":


*frame [sb] for [sth]⇒* _vtr__slang_ (trick, incriminate)incriminar en _vtr + prep_Hall claimed that his former business partner had framed him for the crime.Hall afirmó que su anterior compañero de negocios lo había incriminado en el delito.


Y que haya un juego de palabras entre "frame" con el significado de arriba y "frame" en el sentido de "marco de un cuadro" (y de ahí la alusión a los dos pintores).

Pero puede que me equivoque, así que mejor esperes otras opiniones.

Edito: al volver a leer tu pregunta me he dado cuenta de que igual la he interpretado mal y que ya conoces el significado del termino, y lo que buscas es una manera de traducir el juego de palabra (si es que lo hay).


----------



## JNavBar

"...y le están cargando un muerto como una casa. O un chalet."

otra opción, quizás mas coloquial:

"...y se la están liando. Tanto que parece un porro"


----------



## Magazine

Sí, el verbo es incriminar, como ha sugerido Croaciato. Pero esto probablemente lo sabías. 

Yo diría: 

Le están echando el muerto ...o dos . 

Mirad el origen de la frase, por si interesa. 

¿Cuál es el origen de la expresión


----------



## Rarjilof

Hola, gracias por las respuestas. 
Lo del porro no lo puedo poner, porque se supone que está ambientado en los años 40, que no se decía porro, ni sé lo que se decía....  Pero además, hay un problema añadido y es que el chico le contesta a la chica, que no sabía que tuviera un conocimiento tan extenso de arte. Cómo veis, es todo muy irónico. 
Así que quizá en lugar de le han cargado un muerto como una casa o un chalet, podría poner.. casa y Museo, lo pensaré un poco, pero me parece que por ahí van a ir los tiros y pondré un pie de página para el director. 

Muchísimas gracias a todos. Estaba perdidísima.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

- Se la están clavando de verdad... ¡Pero de verdad, de la buena!
- Se la están colando como una Coca Cola. O una Pepsi (Cola).


----------



## gengo

Rarjilof said:


> Pero además, hay un problema añadido y es que el chico le contesta a la chica, que no sabía que tuviera un conocimiento tan extenso de arte.



That does complicate your translation, but it's not an insurmountable problem.  For example, you might use JNavBar's suggestion, and then change the response by the boy.

- "...y le están cargando un muerto como una casa. O un chalet." 
- No sabía que tuvieras un conocimiento tan extenso de las palabras francesas.  (assuming the girl pronounced chalet as in French: shall-A)

That may not be very funny, but it demonstrates my point that the response doesn't have to refer to painters.  You (or someone) can come up with a more humorous response.


----------



## Marsianitoh

- Le han hecho la trece catorce.
- No sabía que supieras tanto de mecánica.
Hacer la trece catorce | 1de3.es


----------



## gengo

Marsianitoh said:


> - Le han hecho la trece catorce.
> - No sabía que supieras tanto de mecánica.
> Hacer la trece catorce | 1de3.es



But that expression has nothing to do with framing (incriminar), does it?  I think it's essential to express the idea that the person is being wrongly made to seem guilty for some crime.


----------



## Marsianitoh

gengo said:


> But that expression has nothing to do with framing (incriminar), does it?  I think it's essential to express the idea that the person is being wrongly made to seem guilty for some crime.


It's more general, I agree,  it means someone has tricked or  played a nasty trick on his brother. However, I think framing someone qualifies as a nasty trick, so depending on the rest of the context it could work.
Of all the options mentioned so far the only one that clearly implies incriminating someone is " cargarle el/un muerto".
Another option:
- Le han cargado un muerto como un templo, como la catedral de Burgos/ la Basílica de San Pedro.
-  ¡Jesús chica, no sabía que estuvieras tan puesta en iglesias!


----------



## boroman

Yo diría en español de España _pringado _como un cochinillo engrasado, aunque recientemente atrapar el cerdo engrasado se considera maltrato.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

A- Le están haciendo una encerrona como la Basílica de Florencia. O el Partenón de Atenas.
B- Mira... ¡No sabía que te gustaba el arte...!


----------



## jasminasul

Me parecen estupendas las opciones que te han dado.
Le cargaron/endilgaron el mochuelo. Y el cernícalo.
Pues hombre/tía, estás en plan Rodríguez de la Fuente.



boroman said:


> aunque recientemente atrapar el cerdo engrasado se considera maltrato.


Porque lo es, a no ser que sea un político.


----------



## franzjekill

Magazine said:


> Le están echando el muerto ...o dos .


En el vínculo que copio al final, de un diccionario de expresiones en español, figura con el verbo echar y también con cargar (que es como se suele escuchar en mi vecindario). Le están cargando un muerto más grande que una casa.

_«La policía necesitaba alguien para cargarle el muerto y salvar su imagen al sentirse incapaz de descubrir a los verdaderos malhechores» _

_Fuente_


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Sí... Creo que es más frecuente también decir en España 'cargarle el muerto' (o 'el bulto'), que 'echarle el muerto'.


----------



## Rocko!

Quizá:

—_(...) porque es mi hermano y lo están haciendo pasar como si fuera el asesino del mar muerto.
—Oh, no sabía que eras una gran conocedora de los peores accidentes geográficos.

Accidente geográfico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre_


----------



## Rodal

La traducciónde frame aquí es incriminary es el significado que hay que rescatar independientemente del juego de palabras con Monet que solo se entiende en inglés. framed - English-Spanish Dictionary - WordReference.com

En español: "... el ayudante de camarero no lo hizo, porque es mi hermano, le han achacando la culpa y lo han enmarcado como si fuera un cuadro de Monet".

Sé que enmarcar en español no es lo mismo pero si nos imagiámos una pintura de Monet, es perfecta, única; por lo tanto no importa que la palabra enmarcar no signfique lo mismo, mientras que se entienda que lo están incriminando, es suficiente.

Saludos.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Discrepo.

'Enmarcar' sería un calco clarísimo. Que además no se entendería, sin saber inglés...

El lector se quedaría preguntándose qué tiene que ver Monet, o el marco, con el camarero...

Yo creo que hay que buscarse un jueguecillo de palabras que conserve el sentido de la escena... Da igual que sean catedrales, o mochuelos, o mares. El caso es que hay que dar un poco del sentido de la escena y el diálogo, con el tono del escepticismo o cinismo típico del género negro.


----------



## Rodal

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Discrepo.
> 
> 'Enmarcar' sería un calco clarísimo... Que además no se entendería, sin saber inglés...
> 
> El lector se quedaría preguntándose qué tiene que ver Monet, o el marco, con el camarero...
> 
> Hay que buscarse un jueguecillo de palabras que conserve el sentido de la escena... Da igual que sean catedrales, o mochuelos, o mares. El caso es que hay que dar un poco del sentido de la escena, y el diálogo, con un tono del escepticismo o cinismo típico del género negro.


se puede decir enmarcar en un marco politico. En español existe:
La política criminal en el marco de las políticas públicas


----------



## JNavBar

Rodal said:


> se puede decir enmarcar en un marco politico. En español existe:
> La política criminal en el marco de las políticas públicas



Pero aquí "enmarcar" se refiere a incluir algo dentro de otra cosa, no a incriminar. Estoy de acuerdo con @Cerros de Úbeda prefiero el juego de palabras a la traducción literal de enmarcar.



Marsianitoh said:


> - Le han cargado un muerto como un templo, como la Basílica de San Pedro.
> -  ¡Jesús chica, no sabía que estuvieras tan puesta en iglesias!



Esta opción me gusta mucho

Más opciones:
- Se la están liando muchísimo, al nivel de Napoleón a Fernando VII.
- No conocía esa faceta de historiadora tuya.

- Se la están liando muchísimo, tanto como Atenas a Sócrates.
- No conocía esa faceta de historiadora tuya.

En general usar un ejemplo histórico, puedes elegir uno que vaya a ser mayoritariamente conocido por el público al que vaya destinado la traducción, dependiendo si es para América o España u otro sitio.


----------



## Rarjilof

Muchas gracias a todos, menos mal que estáis ahí. Por si os interesa puse: le han cargado un muerto como una casa... o un museo.

Y luego la respuesta fue: "no sabía que te interesara tanto el arte".


----------



## Ballenero

Cosas relacionadas con cuadros y que pueden ser sinónimos de acusar:
-Colgar. 
-Clavar.
-Retratar.
-Enmarronar.
-Poner contra la pared.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Con las de ballenero, pudiera usarse los verbos 'clavar' o 'colgar' para mantener las referencias del original;

A- Le están clavando / dejando más colgado que a un Monet. O un Manet.
B- ¡Vaya, mira...! No sabía que supieras tanto de arte...


----------



## Marsianitoh

Si me dicen que a alguien le están clavando o le están dejando colgado yo nunca pensaría que le están intentando incriminar.


----------



## Magazine

Marsianitoh said:


> Si me dicen que a alguien le están clavando o le están dejando colgado yo nunca pensaría que le están intentando incriminar.


Ni Yo. (por cierto, muy bueno lo de "abajo modesto ,arriba B"  , gracias por una buena carcajada)
Le están clavando para mí es "le están cobrando de más".
Le están dejando colgado "le están dando plantón".


----------



## Ballenero

Marsianitoh said:


> Si me dicen que a alguien le están clavando o le están dejando colgado yo nunca pensaría que le están intentando incriminar.


Quieren clavársela como una pintura de Monet en la pared del Louvre.

Le quieren colgar una responsabilidad/una culpa/una etiqueta que no le corresponde, ni que fuera un puto cuadro de Monet.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Ballenero said:


> Quieren clavársela como una pintura de Monet en la pared del Louvre.
> 
> Le quieren colgar una responsabilidad/una culpa/una etiqueta que no le corresponde, ni que fuera un puto cuadro de Monet.


Lo siento pero siguen sin convencerme, aun añadiendo todo eso me resultan muy forzadas. Los delitos no se clavan a la gente, no decimos me han clavado un delito que no he cometido y las pinturas no se clavan en las paredes del Louvre. A alguien sí se le puede colgar un delito, pero tú oración parece que dice que al que cuelgan, el que parece un cuadro,  es el incauto al que quieren incriminar y no el delito.


----------



## Rodal

Rarjilof said:


> Muchas gracias a todos, menos mal que estáis ahí. Por si os interesa puse: le han cargado un muerto como una casa... o un museo.
> 
> Y luego la respuesta fue: "no sabía que te interesara tanto el arte".



En ese caso te conviene decir: "Me retrataron como si fuera un Monet".
Hay una pintura de Monet donde sale retratado un hombre que parece que le estuvieran plantando un muerto.

Nota: Esto se entendería si lo dices de la siguiente forma: "le han colgado un mueto lo han retratado como si fuera un Monet"

***** Le han colgado el muerto con la misma destreza que se cuelga un cuadro de Monet ****.


----------



## Magazine

Rodal said:


> En ese caso te conviene decir: "Me retrataron como si fuera un Monet".
> Hay una pintura de Monet donde sale retratado un hombre que parece que le estuvieran plantando un muerto.




Anda, lo del muerto no lo sabía , gracias, Rodal  

Pues entonces pega mucho mi sugerencia, me parece a mí.

Me retrataron como si fuera un Monet. Me echaron el muerto encima.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Rodal said:


> En ese caso te conviene decir: "Me retrataron como si fuera un Monet".
> Hay una pintura de Monet donde sale retratado un hombre que parece que le estuvieran plantando un muerto.


Me pica la curiosidad, ¿cuál es pues ese cuadro de Monet en el que se ve a un hombre  al que parece que acaban de incriminar en un delito, se puede acaso concluir eso de un simple retrato? No creo que sea algo tan conocido ( desde luego no es un lugar común) como para que con decir " me retrataron como si fuera un Monet" se entienda en castellano "me estaban cargando un delito que no había cometido".
Manet ( que no Monet) retrató a Zola, que defendió a Dreyfuss ( a este es al que incriminaron), pero vamos que ni de coña nadie pilla la  supuesta referencia, si dices " Me retrataron como a un Manet".


----------



## Ballenero

Clavar - 8. tr. coloq. Engañar a alguien perjudicándolo. U. t. c. prnl.


Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Se la están clavando de verdad... ¡Pero de verdad, de la buena!


Moderator edit: confrontational comment removed. -fenixpollo


----------



## dalv

There's a lot of discussion between natives so maybe my humble opinion may not make a lot of sense, pero que les parece: le quieren colgar el muerto como si fuera un collar de esmeraldas/perlas.  respuesta: ¡vaya! que interés por las joyas
or something to that effect


----------



## Rodal

dalv said:


> There's a lot of discussion between natives so maybe my humble opinion may not make a lot of sense, pero que les parece: le quieren colgar el muerto como si fuera un collar de esmeraldas/perlas.  respuesta: ¡vaya! que interés por las joyas
> or something to that effect



¡Me gusta!


----------



## Magazine

Rarjilof said:


> Muchas gracias a todos, menos mal que estáis ahí. Por si os interesa puse: le han cargado un muerto como una casa... o un museo.
> 
> Y luego la respuesta fue: "no sabía que te interesara tanto el arte".



Bien hecho, Rarjilof, la mejor opción siempre será la que elija el que hace la pregunta, tiene que ser de tu gusto. 



JNavBar said:


> "...y le están cargando un muerto como una casa. O un chalet."




Enhorabuena , JNavBar_,_ tu opción le ha gustado más a Rarji, así que ya está.


----------



## JNavBar

Con el tema de las entradas editadas, cualquiera diría que cada uno le está intentando *cargar el muerto* al otro...


----------



## Rodal

JNavBar said:


> Con el tema de las entradas editadas, cualquiera diría que cada uno le está intentando *cargar el muerto* al otro...


 

Continuando con el hilo, para los que recién se incorporan, hemos llegado al consenso de que cargar/colgar el muerto es la traducción de "being framed". Gracias a todos por vuestra participación.

La parte que Rarjilof tendrá que decidir ahora es la última parte de la oración, si lo describe con un cuadro Colgado de Monet o un collar. Mi voto es para el cuadro.


----------



## borgonyon

Já! Se me acaba de ocurrir: Lo están marcando, como uno del Real Madrid a Messi!
--Vaya, no tenía idea que supieses tanto del fútbol.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Rodal said:


> Continuando con el hilo, para los que recién se incorporan, hemos llegado al consenso de que cargar/colgar el muerto es la traducción de "being framed". Gracias a todos por vuestra participación.
> 
> La parte que Rarjilof tendrá que decidir ahora es la última parte de la oración, si lo describe con un cuadro Colgado de Monet o un collar. Mi voto es para el cuadro.


O cualquiera de las opciones dadas en # 3,4,7,10, 12 y 13. Todas ellas idiomáticas, naturales y en mi opinión infinitamente mejores que la del collar o la del cuadro.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Muy divertido el hilo 
Añado una más;

_- ... demostrarás que el ayudante de camarero no lo hizo, porque es mi hermano y *se la están liando más gorda que un culo de Botero.*_​_- Vaya, ¡pues sí que sabes de arte!_​
_Moderator edit: off-topic comment removed per rule 15. -fenixpollo_


----------



## Mirlo

Le están tratando de colgar el muerto, es lo que se me ocurre , ya que, lo están incriminando.


----------

